# Birds eye maple vase



## MPeach (Oct 14, 2012)

Birds eye maple vase. 15" x 4" turned 1/4" thick


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

Golly Mike you are going to fit in here perfectly- We LOVE pictures.


----------



## phinds (Oct 15, 2012)

very nice vase form; I like it !


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome. :welldone:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty piece of wood and a nice finish.. I'm not sure about the flared bottom, but I suppose it makes the piece more practical for display. I love the upper portion of the form... Nicely done!


----------

